# Ripped off again!



## sharkbait106 (Sep 30, 2009)

Last year I ordered pellets from NewEngland Pellet LLC out of Suffield Ct. and got ripped off $880.00 dollars which American Express got back for me ,thank god! This year I ordered from a new co. www.alleganypellets.com and same thing. I ordered with a promise of delivery by the end of Aug. or the first of Sept and gave them a deposit of $285.00 . First they said tornadoes and stuff delayed production and I would have pellets by Oct 2,.  Then I got a letter recently saying do to circumstances beyond our control we can not ship the pellets this year! I promtly called and canceled order and they are refusing to refund my money until they make the pellets and sell them on my behalf. I called american express again and disputed the charge. Allegany pellets say they have a no refund policy on there site, but it wasn't there when I ordered! The website key or links weren't even working back then. They are located in wellsville NY and I would be very leary about buying pellets from them!! They like NewEngland pellet llc which went bankrupt are still taking orders! I purchased pellets for a higher price , AGAIN at a local distributer and they are already delivered.


----------



## geek (Sep 30, 2009)

That REALLY sucks, we all learned the lesson last year with NEWP LLC, good luck ....


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 30, 2009)

Hope you get the money back!

I always have bad feelings about PREORDERS! I will only preorder from someone I trust and has some type of safety for me! You have to be careful for sure.

Glad the local guy took care of you, And you stay warm this year!

jay


----------



## Xena (Sep 30, 2009)

I will not order from a place that takes money in advance.
3 years in a row ordered from pelletsales and not once
did they ever take a penny in advance.   In fact, every time
my card didn't get charged until after the skids were in my driveway.

Glad to hear you got pellets locally though.


----------



## Dojistar (Sep 30, 2009)

File a complaint with the attorney general's office along with the charge back.  Regardless of the fact that they have a no refund policy, they have to actually sell you something for you to request a refund on.  They didn't sell you anything, so their no refund policy doesn't even come close to applying.  They just can't say they will sell you something, accept a deposit,  then not deliver it within a reasonable amount of time.  Next year isn't reasonable.

Filing the the AG might not do anything, but when they start calling the company asking questions, they might get the message.


----------



## mnkywrnch (Sep 30, 2009)

Dojistar said:
			
		

> File a complaint with the attorney general's office along with the charge back.  Regardless of the fact that they have a no refund policy, they have to actually sell you something for you to request a refund on.  They didn't sell you anything, so their no refund policy doesn't even come close to applying.  They just can't say they will sell you something, accept a deposit,  then not deliver it within a reasonable amount of time.  Next year isn't reasonable.
> 
> Filing the the AG might not do anything, but when they start calling the company asking questions, they might get the message.


perfectly said


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 30, 2009)

sharkbait106 said:
			
		

> Last year I ordered pellets from NewEngland Pellet LLC out of Suffield Ct. and got ripped off $880.00 dollars which American Express got back for me ,thank god! This year I ordered from a new co. www.alleganypellets.com and same thing. I ordered with a promise of delivery by the end of Aug. or the first of Sept and gave them a deposit of $285.00 . First they said tornadoes and stuff delayed production and I would have pellets by Oct 2,.  Then I got a letter recently saying do to circumstances beyond our control we can not ship the pellets this year! I promtly called and canceled order and they are refusing to refund my money until they make the pellets and sell them on my behalf. I called american express again and disputed the charge. Allegany pellets say they have a no refund policy on there site, but it wasn't there when I ordered! The website key or links weren't even working back then. They are located in wellsville NY and I would be very leary about buying pellets from them!! They like NewEngland pellet llc which went bankrupt are still taking orders! I purchased pellets for a higher price , AGAIN at a local distributer and they are already delivered.



Sharkbait, I gotta say. One would think that perhaps a certain measure of skepticism would naturally attatch to previous experience, but, I suppose, not in all cases. I'm sure that I'm gonna catch a bunch of angst from people who find me "Cruel, overbearing, rude, and just downright unkind" but so it be. I DO wish ya the best of luck tho'.


----------



## kobalt (Sep 30, 2009)

Glad that you got your pellets. It sucks that these company's are allowed to exist.


----------



## Vermont-XXV (Sep 30, 2009)

Sharkbait,

There's a pattern in your purchasing strategy, I would make some changes.

Buy from people you know.  "buy local"  There are many reasons why it usually has good results.  And it hardly ever has disastrous results.

If you can't buy from people you know - buy from people with a good recomendation from people you know or trust.

A good deal will often beat out a "great deal".  We all have experience with the bird in hand being better than 2 birds in the bush.


I don't think the issue here is the ultimate refund of the $ 285 you're out,

I think the issue is - Have you learned anything, this time?

clifford


----------



## russ79@hotmail.com (Sep 30, 2009)

I saw this company a few months ago on ebay and was very skeptical.  I asked around on here a little bit and between the answers I received and my gut feeling I did not buy from them. They are about 3 hours from me and after gas I could have saved about $175.  They were advertising for $195, i think.  I was hoping to not see a post like yours but I couldn't bring myself to buy. I hope you get your money back and I think a call to the attorney general is a great idea.


----------



## humpin iron (Sep 30, 2009)

so now that the local guy bailed you out AGAIN, who ya gonna do business with next year??????????????????????????????????


----------



## JustWood (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't know if this helps, but here is the info I have on Paul Ceglia, president of Allegany Pellets.

2558 Hanover Hill Rd
Wellsville , NY 14895

Cell# 585-593-8102
Paul@AlleganyPellets.com

Don't know him personally but he has bought equipment from me. Always paid with a cashiers check.
 This is total BS and I hope the info  may help.


----------



## trbinrat (Oct 1, 2009)

If you have documentation ( receipt, e-mails order info and alike and makre sure you have dates on everything) I would take him to small claims court. It will cost you a day off but at least you can get a judgment and can go from there. I've threatened two companies that I did work for that didn't pay with league action and both paid with in a week.

I was polite and to the point with the letter I listed the county court house and it's address and my reason for the action.

Also if you get a response back from there lawyer I would start corresponding with him because that will cost them every time he has to reply.


----------



## sharkbait106 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and I'm sure I'll get my money back through american express, there very good at taking care of there card members. I was skeptical but did't think it would happen again, there are reputable online retailers. I have since rented out the house with  the pellet stove in it I was just going to sell the pellets to the renter  since they were ordered already. She got a local company to deliver the pellets on a recomendation fom her daughter that lives next door. If I get a pellet stove again I would buy local and have them delivered at that time. I just want to warn others and I also sent the link to this thread to allegany pellets and told them I would remove it after they sent me my refund promptly. They say there a new company and this isn't the way to promote a loyal customer base. I think they underestimate the power of the web to spread the word. A responsible company would rather send a refund of 285.00 then tarnish there reputation from the get go I would think. Just my opion.


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 1, 2009)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/39444/


----------



## czarny (Oct 9, 2009)

whoaa. That's really bad. I would've really felt awful if i was in the same situation. You should report the company before more people get victimized. Anyway, better take a legal action to take your money back.



Regards,
Czarny
Simulation pret immobilier


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 9, 2009)

Which is why the best way to buy pellets is walk into a retailer you trust and buy pellets that are actually there.  To risk so much time and aggravation to save a few bucks a ton is hardly worth it in my opinion.


----------



## pelletdude (Oct 9, 2009)

Franks said:
			
		

> Which is why the best way to buy pellets is walk into a retailer you trust and buy pellets that are actually there.  To risk so much time and aggravation to save a few bucks a ton is hardly worth it in my opinion.



Well said!!


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 9, 2009)

do i get a +1 internet?
I see the same thing at the gas station out front.  Folks will put 10 gallons into their car and complain that it was 2 cents cheaper down the road.  I'll reach into my pocket and take out 20 cents and say "Is this really worth the aggrevation and time spent trying to find a penny or two cheaper gas?"

When buying stuff for my own home, I look at what any possible savings are compared to potential trouble down the road.  Sometimes 50 bucks saved is not really 50 bucks saved.  I once bought a lawnmower that was $150 cheaper than a brand I knew and trusted.....you can finish the story on your own


----------



## HEMI (Oct 9, 2009)

this story is the reason why i do cash on delivery


----------



## Dr_Drum (Oct 9, 2009)

Franks said:
			
		

> . . .. the best way to buy pellets is walk into a retailer



Yup! Cash and Carry baby, that's almost the only way I purchase anything anymore. If I can't leave the store with it, I don't really need it.
Mike -


----------



## sharkbait106 (Oct 9, 2009)

I contacted wwwlp channel 22 news and hopefully they can do a story on another rip off by an online pellet retailer. They just refuse to give me back my money and they say they will make the pellets and sell them on my behalf which will take several months. This place should be shut down by the attorney general. Next is the better buisiness burea.


----------



## mainegeek (Oct 9, 2009)

I always get my pellets from a local supplier, Dysarts.  Although they are trustworthy, I always pick up the pellets in my truck myself (no delivery) and never pay ahead of time... if they don't have the pellets in stock then they don't get my money....

Good luck with disputing the charge.  Hopefully American Express refunds it and goes after them for the money....


----------



## CTburning (Oct 10, 2009)

American Express will simply give your money back.  Amex has the best policy with disputed charges.  They simply don't pay if the customer disputes the charge.  You have a slam dunk case.  Call Amex and they will hear your case and it will be resolved and hopefully you won't loose too much sleep.  I work in a car dealership, in the service department.  I've seen Amex investigate claims from a year prior where the customer has no leg to stand on.  An example, a customer paid for rear brakes in January.  In august one of his rear calipers went bad.  He disputed the claim from January and we had to fight it.  Rear caliper on a 99 Maxima, they go bad all the time.  Point is he almost won and he was 100% wrong.  Amex still fought for him.  You will be fine!


----------



## Lorilooo (Oct 10, 2009)

Dr_Drum said:
			
		

> Franks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessir...learned our lesson last year!  We bought from a local business (NOT big box either!), cash and carry, loaded them in our truck and off we went.  Granted, hubby had to make multiple trips to get our supply home, but it's right in town so no big deal.  For the most part, we have always dealt with cash in hand, just got lured into the trap of a good deal last year (1st yr. w/ stove).  Never again.  

Amex should take care of you.  Visa did the same for us last year.  Good Luck and keep on top of this company.  Maybe it will keep some more folks from getting 'burned'.   ;-)


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 10, 2009)

humpin iron said:
			
		

> so now that the local guy bailed you out AGAIN, who ya gonna do business with next year??????????????????????????????????



Simple, hump.....gonna buy from the guy who is a few bucks cheaper and 100 miles away again........some people never learn.....cant happen to them, right? Sorry, I dont feel sorry for him....


----------



## richyrambo (Oct 21, 2009)

Even better is that their website -- http://alleganypellets.com/ -- has been updated promising delivery to new customers in less than two weeks! 

I'm currently waiting on their reply to my order which was supposed to have been delivered in August.

I posted more details on my woe here - https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/37327/


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 23, 2009)

I see this site i now allowing advertising from AlleganyPellets.Com 229.00 ton.

LOOK DOWN


----------



## flowercat (Oct 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, these things happen in other industries as well. I always deal with a trusted local dealer and have never had an issue or concern. That being said I use my credit card for all purchases of big priced items. This way I have a way to dispute the charge and get my money back if needed. This doesn't help the pellet purchaser though at this time. I would recommend that any purchaser that has had a delay in receiving pellets make a quick decision and purchase from another vendor if the delivery time isn't met reasonably and report the company that doesn't deliver the product as promised. Reporting and commenting on problems might prevent the next unlucky buyer from being ripped off.


----------



## tgloersen (Oct 23, 2009)

www.btpellet.com

Been ording with them for 3 years now.  COD no need to pre-order.  

Check out the web-site.  They are highly recommended.


----------



## sharkbait106 (Oct 25, 2009)

unknowingLEE said:
			
		

> I don't know if this helps, but here is the info I have on Paul Ceglia, president of Allegany Pellets.
> 
> 2558 Hanover Hill Rd
> Wellsville , NY 14895
> ...



He was as bad as the rest of the people I talked to. luckily American Express promptly refunded my money.


----------



## sharkbait106 (Oct 25, 2009)

American express refunded my money promptly! They wanted to deliver pellets to me next year! They just don't get it I guess.


----------



## BonnnieJo (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah, Paul Ceglia!  I know him personally.  He has good intentions and lacks follow-through.  Very eco-minded, and wants to help the local economy.  Seriously needs help with his customer relations and organizational ability.  He and his family are running the business and I can sincerely say that I hope it will IMPROVE with time, but fear he has earned a bad reputation that will be impossible to overcome.

If he can get to the point where he is not requiring pre-payment and so on, maybe it will work out for him, but failing to refund money on product not delivered is absolutely unforgivable.


----------



## johnny1720 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am probably 30 minutes away from this place.  I saw the advertisement this summer for the super cheap pellets and I decided it was a scam.  

That is stealing and he should get hauled into court and explained that by a judge.


me


----------



## richkorn (Oct 31, 2009)

I buy only from my local pellet dealer (http://www.pelletsdelivered.com) who i see in person when I pick them up or have delivered and NO prepay; pay at pickup/delivery. If I didn't have them I'd buy from the reputable pelletsales.com.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 31, 2009)

After all the pricing shenanigans over the last several years, supply problems, and then the NEWP scam last fall, I'm all done with burning wood pellets.  I have 2 tons left and when they are gone I'm selling my Harman and not looking back.


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 31, 2009)

There's a ZILLION places that sell pellets.....walmart's/grocery stores, lowes and home depot's just about EVERYONE sells PELLETs ....but there are a few...FOOLS....that thing there getting a deal ordering online or whatever.........BUY LOCAL, rent a pickup everyone knows a person that owns a truck....pickup your own!!
I dont want to hear all the cry baby's anymore!!


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 1, 2009)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> There's a ZILLION places that sell pellets.....walmart's/grocery stores, lowes and home depot's just about EVERYONE sells PELLETs ....but there are a few...FOOLS....that thing there getting a deal ordering online or whatever.........BUY LOCAL, rent a pickup everyone knows a person that owns a truck....pickup your own!!
> I dont want to hear all the cry baby's anymore!!




agreed....Im also tired of the "poor me" syndrome......


----------



## defield (Nov 1, 2009)

Richkorn,

I did check out your pellet dealer's site.

Not only do you have a reputable dealer, but you get to choose between two of the best brands of pellets.

SWEEEEET!

Ranger

P.S.  Almost worth moving to CT for . . . . OOPS . . . almost forgot . . . .my brother lives there . . . .guess I will pass . . . .


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 1, 2009)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> Pellet-King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, now guys. Just because the area your in has zillions of pellets doesn't mean there are not other area's with few choices. Also this economy has a little to do with people looking for bargians. If you lost your job and have very little funds to feed your family. Wouldn't you want a deal on pellets? Some people took the risk, Just because of circumstances. A buck save may put the buck into your childs mouth.

I am sure they have there reasons for taking the chance. Cut them some slack!

just my 2
jay


----------



## imacman (Nov 1, 2009)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> .....I am sure they have there reasons for taking the chance. Cut them some slack!



Agreed.  Everyone has their own personal situation, and sometimes, when push comes to shove, people make decisions that they normally wouldn't, just to get by.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 1, 2009)

> After all the pricing shenanigans over the last several years, supply problems, and then the NEWP scam last fall, I’m all done with burning wood pellets.  I have 2 tons left and when they are gone I’m selling my Harman and not looking back.



Same here, even gave the guy who bought my stove the pellets I had left, only wood for me from now on. Last year left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## gbreda (Nov 1, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How true these statements are.  Working one day and not the next.  That is the reality that some are faced with.  Every dollar means something to a family.  Most people here on this forum are trying to do the next right thing.  Many of us that have made good choices over the years (myself included) are now paying for others poor, "get rich quick" or "more for me" choices.  Dont knock someone that tried to save a buck and then got ripped off doing it.  Isnt this type of practice just what got us into the financial mess that we are in?  

JMHO


----------



## imacman (Nov 2, 2009)

gbreda said:
			
		

> ....Isnt this type of practice just what got us into the financial mess that we are in?



No, you can blame Chriss Dodd & Barney Frank in congress for that.


----------



## gbreda (Nov 2, 2009)

Definately not getting into politics here.  If that's the way it sounded, my bad.  There is alot to blame on alot of people.  

What I'm trying to say is dont kick a man when he's down.  Let's leave the thread in that direction.


----------



## Stentor (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, I agree completely. Lots of people have some very tough practical problems to keep up with the mortgage, keep food on the table, keep the vehicle running and all the rest.  If everyone had lots of cash and lots of time to make the best decision, that would be one thing.  Sometimes folks have to make a trade-off or take a calculated risk.


----------



## BonnnieJo (Nov 2, 2009)

re Paul Ceglia 
http://www.empirestatenews.net/News/20091102-4.html


----------



## imacman (Nov 2, 2009)

Stentor said:
			
		

> ....Sometimes folks have to make a trade-off or take a calculated risk.


  Exactly!


----------



## News (Nov 2, 2009)

A couple is charged with ripping off customers who paid them for fuel to heat their homes.  The customers were in four states: New York, Pennsylvania, Connecticut, and Massachusetts.

36-year-old Paul Ceglia and 31-year-old Iasia Ceglia of Allegany County allegedly took $200,000 from customers who ordered wood pellets.  The Ceglias own Allegany Pellets, based in Wellsville.

Police said the 1900 tons of pellets that were ordered were never delivered, and the couple did not refund money to the customers.

The Ceglias are charged with fraud and grand larceny.


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 2, 2009)

I wonder who is going to do it next year, and more pointedly, who will fall for it next year.....I guess the old axiom "if its too good to be true, it probably is too good to be true" is truthful here?


----------



## richkorn (Nov 2, 2009)

the old ranger said:
			
		

> Richkorn,
> 
> I did check out your pellet dealer's site.
> 
> ...



Jeff at Eastern CT Pellet doesn't sell any junk anymore, "it's not worth it" he says (though he will sell a truckload of Appling County if someone wants them; no thanks...) I have 3 tons of Lignetics and 1 ton of Barefoots (he doesn't get much of those) and picked up a few bags of the O'Malley to check out. The O'Malley look real close to Lignetics to me and burn good. Next time around I'll get some Okanagans.

-rk


----------



## splash (Nov 5, 2009)

sharkbait106 said:
			
		

> I contacted wwwlp channel 22 news and hopefully they can do a story on another rip off by an online pellet retailer. They just refuse to give me back my money and they say they will make the pellets and sell them on my behalf which will take several months. This place should be shut down by the attorney general. Next is the better buisiness burea.



what happened with WWLP?   did they do the story?


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 5, 2009)

One of the Boston Channels did a piece on pellet stove this past week. It was basically an anti pellet stove piece comparing cost of stove + install and pellets versus gas/oil. I can see it not being a good move financially right now but gas/oil prices  have a better chance of going up in the future than down. Also, some people have electric heat and it probably makes sense for them to go pellet.Hopefully pellets prices done mirror gas/oil in the future and they're plentiful.


----------



## splash (Nov 5, 2009)

So yet another scam...New England Pellets ' scam last year-they were one of my local dealers for me.  I could walk into their office and could see their pellets in storage; Local guys scam also.  I bought from another local dealer where I paid when I picked up the pellets.  I will do my own pick up and delivery from now on; the price charged for the delivery is totally outrageous for the service provided.


----------



## richyrambo (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is a TV news story on the people involved in Allegany

http://rochesterhomepage.net/content/fulltext/?cid=130892

Sad thing is the web site, www.alleganypellets.com, is still up and I noticed that the price has gone up as well!

*edit*  

Some more news agencies have picked up the story:

http://www.buffalonews.com/437/story/848464.html
http://www.northcountrygazette.org/2009/11/02/burn_customers/

Guess I'm officially a 'victim.' Joy.


----------



## wsorg (Nov 5, 2009)

AMEX is usually good about disputes in favor of the customer.  It gets tougher the longer you have to wait so these preorders are a risky thing.


----------



## richyrambo (Nov 5, 2009)

Dealing with VISA here, we'll see how hard they stick to there 60 day limit considering criminal charges have just been filed.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm guessing that now your chances of getting money back from AMEX/VISA is now much more difficult as they were never going to take the fall - they were just going to get the money back from the vendor....


----------



## richyrambo (Nov 5, 2009)

And in today's inbox...



> November 5, 2009
> 
> 
> Dear Valued Customer,
> ...


----------



## Tedbud (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey,

Anybody out there help me get this giant fish hook out of my mouth???  That's right, I got stuck for $475.00 and played along with their messages until got today's inspirational email.  I called my bank and issued a claim.  They gave me a credit but if they can't get the monye they'll probably ask for it back.

I read the reports online and there is no mention as to what this "dualing banjo's" couple  did with all the money.  

And who do you suppose was the actual sender today's latest email installment? 

So for all you other fish out there KEEP HOPE ALIVE!!


----------



## Doublea88 (Nov 6, 2009)

No problems here with Jeff @ Eastern! Got my 1.3 tons 2wks ago and couldn't be more pleased!! oaks are burning now.. Hope he gets his garage door fixed though..lol


----------



## splash (Nov 6, 2009)

richyrambo said:
			
		

> Here is a TV news story on the people involved in Allegany
> 
> http://rochesterhomepage.net/content/fulltext/?cid=130892
> 
> ...



The news clip says they were charged with fraud.  I don't think the New England Pellet LLC in Ct was ever charged.  It was just the Attorney General investing forever and forever.  I got my money back via AMEX but some people didn't get refunds from the CT company,.


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 6, 2009)

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that now your chances of getting money back from AMEX/VISA is now much more difficult as they were never going to take the fall - they were just going to get the money back from the vendor....



Exactly right....if the company no longer posts transactions to the credit card company, the credit card company has nothing to post the credit against (current payments from charges of other folks due the company), then the credit card company will certainly not "eat" the claim.....


----------



## humpin iron (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe that I recently saw an article that the op. of the Ct. company was charged with state fraud, it said that he was a state employee who was out on a disability claim, unable to work at all. But was filmed running the pellet company, driving forklifts, trucks, etc.  He was arrested for fraud against the state, nothing to do with the pellet fraud.

 DON'T PAY IN ADVANCE-DEAL WITH YOUR LOCAL GUY, the same guy that supports your comunity.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm also suspecting that the credit card companies are not going to like their suggestion that they do a charge back - the pellet company should be refunding them out of their bank account, but we already know that money is long gone on trying to get these machines running. 

If I was in for more than a few hundred bucks, I would be filing a small claims against them so that when the liquidators show up, I stand a chance of getting some money back (IANAL, and I don't even know if it works this way, but I wouldn't sit back and wait for others to get their money back before me)


----------



## Dougkb45 (Nov 5, 2010)

Received my refund last week from the New York State Attorney General's Office. Actually wrote my deposit off for my pellet order. I guess there is justice in this world after all


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Good news...

I just buy from Agway - Hamer's, one ton at a time...


----------



## humpin iron (Nov 5, 2010)

Learn a lesson????   SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL HEARTH SHOP THAT HAS BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE


----------



## mike56 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would never buy pellets if i had to give a deposit, i ordered 2 tons of hamers from primo pellets, no deposet they were delivered 2 weeks after i called, great local company to do business with, I hope you get your money back.


----------



## Countryboymo (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought 2 tons for 205 each and went to load part of a pallet because of multiple trips and they told me they deliver for 1.00 a loaded mile for up to 3 tons.  After I found out they would unload and drop the pallets in the garage I handed them a 20.00 and ran some other errands.   The pellets were delivered and I wasn't home and the two guys that dropped them off offered to pack them to the basement and stack them for 10.00 more.  The wife told them it was okay I would be home in a bit.  I found out later they pack and stack the neighbors in their basement every year....2 ton for a 10 spot and not 10 each either.  I think I would give them 10 each to pack them downstairs and neatly stack them in the back corner of his basement.  Oh yeah and boy was I excited to learn I could have had the pellets all stacked for 10 bucks.


----------



## richg (Nov 6, 2010)

troglow said:
			
		

> Received my refund last week from the New York State Attorney General's Office. Actually wrote my deposit off for my pellet order. I guess there is justice in this world after all



Man, that just put a smile on my face. Two thumbs up!


----------



## magsf11 (Nov 6, 2010)

BonnnieJo said:
			
		

> Ah, Paul Ceglia!  I know him personally.  He has good intentions and lacks follow-through.  Very eco-minded, and wants to help the local economy.  Seriously needs help with his customer relations and organizational ability.  He and his family are running the business and I can sincerely say that I hope it will IMPROVE with time, but fear he has earned a bad reputation that will be impossible to overcome.
> 
> If he can get to the point where he is not requiring pre-payment and so on, maybe it will work out for him, but failing to refund money on product not delivered is absolutely unforgivable.



 There are some red flags about him, has/had a lawsute against him from the state of New York for defrading people on pellet orders last yr. Now he clames he owns part of Facebook and filed a lawsute against him.


----------



## magsf11 (Nov 6, 2010)

opps sorry about the spelling  was talking to my 5yrpld and I hit post with out looking.


----------



## Dougkb45 (Oct 27, 2012)

Look who finally got arrested! Took long enough

http://www.informationweek.com/inte...glia-to-face-facebook-fraud-charges/240010623g

Doug


----------



## Bank (Oct 27, 2012)

Yikes, these horror stories are becoming all to real. Historically, I have purchased from woodpellets.com. Lastyear I purchased 3 tons of Granueles LG from Great Works Biofuels in Berwick, ME. They delivered the pellets while I was outta town and told me to just put a check in the mail, which I promptly did when I got home. Gotta love dealing with local businesses.


----------

